# Beggars can't be choosers



## VenusEnvy

Quiero saber el modismo semejante de eso arriba: Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## BasedowLives

i know of one that is along the same lines of this

A caballo regalado no se le mira el diente

don't look a gift horse in the mouth

but now that i think about it, it's not really the same...but upon searching for it i found "con buena hambre no hay mal pan"


----------



## VenusEnvy

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> i know of one that is along the same lines of this
> 
> A caballo regalado no se le mira el diente
> 
> don't look a gift horse in the mouth


I don't see what this has to do with the phrase I was asking about...



			
				BasedowLives said:
			
		

> but now that i think about it, it's not really the same...but upon searching for it i found "con buena hambre no hay mal pan"


Thanks!


Claro que hay más . . .


----------



## María Gabriela

Supongo que le cabe:
*No se le pude pedir peras al olmo*
Saludos desde el cono sur


----------



## Rayines

> I don't see what this has to do with the phrase I was asking about...


 *Claro, Nic., si tomamos una traducción literal de tu frase como "los mendigos no pueden elegir....(?)", la expresión que dio BasedowLives "A caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes" se refiere a que -como tú sabes, el pedigree de los animales se conoce mirándole la dentadura, o el paladar, creo- entonces significa que si te regalan algo, no puedes "elegir". "A buen hambre no hay pan duro", es otra, que se explica sola. Pero bueno, igualmente no sé si es esto lo que preguntabas....*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rayines said:
			
		

> Claro, Nic., si tomamos una traducción literal de tu frase como "los mendigos no pueden elegir....(?)", la expresión que dio BasedowLives "A caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes" se refiere a que -como tú sabes, el pedigree de los animales se conoce mirándole la dentadura, o el paladar, creo- entonces significa que si te regalan algo, no puedes "elegir".


Gracias, Inés. Pero, ya lo sé qué significa la frase. Dicen lo mismo en inglés: Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. Pero, eso es diferente que "beggars can't be choosers".  

I'll stick with _Con buena hambre no hay mal pan_.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Yo hubiera pensado que "a caballo regalado no se le mira colmillo" era la trducción exacta de "beggars can't be choosers".  Si no es así, entonces no entiendo qué significa la frase en inglés....  Yo pensaba que significaba que quien recibe algo regalado no puede ponerse a exigir....

Si no es así, puede alguien explicármelo?

Ta.


----------



## BasedowLives

they are very simliar.

but if you were given a gift, you didn't beg for it.  that's the only difference.

they both convey the same sentiment of not being too picky though.


----------



## Enlasarenas

"A falta de pan, buenas son tortas" es lo que más se ajusta al significado de "beggars can't be choosers". (Al menos en España, ya que en muchos países latinoamericanos comen tortas en vez de pan )Arenas

P.D. También "A buena hambre no hay pan duro" se usa mucho por aquí.


----------



## María Gabriela

Insisto en el post número 4...


----------



## swift_precision

Creía que la expresión en ingles era "beggers can't be choosy"???


----------



## duder

swift_precision said:
			
		

> Creía que la expresión en ingles era "beggers can't be choosy"???



Aunque es casi equivalente lo que tú dices, creo que la expresión original es _beggars can't be choosers._ Fíjate que ésta además mantiene lo que en inglés llamamos el "parallel structure", empleando dos sustantivos en plural en vez de un sustantivo y un adjectivo. Por cierto, debería ser "begg*a*rs".


----------



## robm

"beggars can't be choosers" is not quite the same thing as "never look a gift horse in the mouth".

The first phrase implies that the recipient desires something and is in no position to reject a gift, whereas the second phrase implies that the recipient is being offered a gift without  having asked for it and it would be rude to reject it.


----------



## Pakal

María Gabriela said:
			
		

> Insisto en el post número 4...


No Maria Gabriel, it has nothing to do with what it's being discussed here.
"No se puede pedir peras al olmo" se aplica cuando pides algo imposible.
Slds


----------



## QUIJOTE

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Gracias, Inés. Pero, ya lo sé qué significa la frase. Dicen lo mismo en inglés: Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. Pero, eso es diferente que "beggars can't be choosers".
> 
> I'll stick with _Con buena hambre no hay mal pan_.


 
The most common I've heard in reference to beggars is..."mendigo y con garrote" or "mendigo y dando cambio".


----------



## adremd

Here an explanation of the phrase I found online if it helps anyone.

"People who depend on the generosity of others are in no position to dictate what others give them."


----------



## mhp

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Quiero saber el modismo semejante de eso arriba: Beggars can't be choosers.


I just love
a buen hambre no hay pan duro

But another equivalent expression is
la necesidad tiene cara de hereje


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hola mi gente amigable! Ya vuelvo con otra duda. 

Pensaba que ya había hecho esta pregunta.. de hecho, estaba casi segura. Pero, no lo encontraste. Curioso...

Hay un modismo en inglés que va así: *Beggars can't be chosers. *Significa que con una persona que no tiene mucho o que no tiene nada, no cabe ser exigente. 

Creo haber oído una expresión semejante...* De buen hambre no hay mal pan.* Así es? Significa lo mismo?



Gracias de antemano a todosssss!


----------



## Dorothea

No le pidas peras al olmo... algo así podría valer...?¿


----------



## Railway

Hola Venus.

Yo creo que si significa lo mismo.

Otra expresion parecida es cuando hay hambre no hay pan duro.


----------



## Nacho2006

Hay una expresión en Español parecida: "amo pobre no necesita criado"


----------



## Bilma

Limosnero con garrote....I have heared


----------



## Bilma

Dorothea said:
			
		

> No le pidas peras al olmo... algo así podría valer...?¿


 

That one means ''its like getting blood out of the stone''


----------



## qbnaenmiami

A caballo regalado no se le mira el colmillo...


----------



## VenusEnvy

qbnaenmiami said:
			
		

> A caballo regalado no se le mira el colmillo...


Perdon, pero en ingles ("to look a gift horse in the mouth") tiene otro significado sutilmente diferente.


----------



## La Luna Llena

¿Cual seria el equivalente de “Beggars can’t be choosers” en español?


----------



## Txiri

We can also say in English, You can´t look a gift horse in the mouth.

A caballo regalado, no le mires los dientes.

I imagine there are others.  These folk expressions are so much fun.


----------



## mochilero

¿Qué suena "Quien paga, manda"? Es igual que "He who pays the piper calls the tune".


----------



## Sammo

> We can also say in English, You can´t look a gift horse in the mouth.



They're close, but they aren't exactly the same though.  "Beggars can't be choosers" implies that a person was in need of something and thus that person shouldn't be picky about it.  "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" is more about just being grateful abut gifts that are given to you.


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que "Beggars can't be choosers" es más o menos igual a "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth."

Si eres un mendigo no debes quejarte de lo que te dan. No puedes tomarte el lujo de "escoger" lo que prefieres.

Lo mismo con el caballo. Si alguien te da un caballo, no lo examines para ver si es un buen caballo, un viejo caballo ni nada. No te puedes tomar el lujo de escoger entre caballos Este es mejor que el caballo que antes tenía, es decir 'ninguno.'


----------



## Sammo

No creo que es igual por las razones que mencioné arriba de tu post.  Son cercas, pero no iguales.  

De todos modos, a que buscar una frase equivalente a "beggars can't be choosers".


----------



## Eva Maria

Luna & All,

Also:

"A buena hambre no hay pan duro" or "For a good appetite there is no hard bread"

And:

- "Amo pobre no necesita criado"

I'm sure there's some other proverb related with "hunger", but I can't remember it right now. Ah, yes!:

- "A falta de pan, buenas son tortas"

EM


----------



## Fernita

En Argentina, hay un dicho que dice:   *El que no tiene guita, no es nadie.       *

This literally means He who doesn´t  have money is nobody.

guita is slang for money.


----------



## Txiri

I read the other threads, and I also see some support for what I say.  I also fully believe that other people can interpret "sayings " differently than I understand them.

So, when a person says, beggars can´t be choosers, my understanding is, if you have so little than you are in need of begging on the street so that you might have something, begging will get you, what the people who are willing to give, are willing to give.

When a person has a horse that they are willing to give away, and they give it to YOU, if you want the horse and can use it, then what difference does it make if its teeth are in some phenomenal condition or not.  

The basic idea in both phrases is, if someone is giving you something for nothing, you don´t have any right to complain about the quality of the item being given.


----------



## Sammo

> The basic idea in both phrases is, if someone is giving you something for nothing, you don´t have any right to complain about the quality of the item being given.


Kinda.  It's more to it than that though.  Let me say this another way:

If you get a Christmas present that is a shirt, and you complain that the shirt is yellow instead of green, someone could say, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" but they wouldn't say "Beggars can't be choosers".

However, if you need a car to get to some place and you someone lends you one that is a bit used, has no radio, and no backseat but can totally serve the purpose of getting you where you need to go, then you can just accept that and say to yourself, "Well, beggars can't be choosers" and it would be 100% appropriate.

Hope that makes it clearer.


----------



## Prometo

=
Pedir limosna con escopeta


----------



## Arrius

I can confirm that_ Beggars can't be choosers_ is quite different in meaning from _Never look a gift horse in the mouth_. The first means that if your resources are limited you have to be content with what you have or can afford however poor the quality or small the amount of it. The second: It is inappropriate and bad manners to criticise a gift (one examines a horse's teeth to see how old it is: as with people the gums recede with age). The gift may in fact turn out to be a most excellent and generous one.


----------



## Arrius

Prometo said:


> =
> Pedir limosna con escopeta


This means literally to ask for alms with a blunderbuss (a shotgun), in other words to force or coerce someone to give/ into giving you money or something valuable possibly by shaming them into doing so or blackmailing them in some way.
This does not seem to fit either saying, but please enlighten me if I have misinterpreted it.


----------



## romarsan

Si lo traducimos lo más literal posible:
"Los mendigos no pueden elegir", aunque no existe la frase en español, se entiende perfectamente la idea y creo que todos tenemos más o menos el mismo concepto. El problema viene cuando intentamos convertirlo en otro refrán español. Es cuando entran diferentes matices que desvirtuan el sentido del original. Hay muchos refranes similares, e incluso muy habituales en castellano, practicamente habeis citado todos los que recuerdo y viene bien recordarlos, porque dependiendo del contexto en que se cite en inglés, se podría traducir por uno u otro.
Saludos


----------



## La Luna Llena

Creo que "A buena hambre no hay pan duro" me parece lo mas adecuado por lo que estoy buscando. Gracias a todos.


----------



## englishfreak

This is RUUUUDE, but I've heard "en tiempo de guerra, todo agujero es trinchera", which is "beggars can't be choosers" when referred to picking up a female but not being able to afford being very "picky". (Englishfreak winces). I do live with two testosterone-filled guys.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Si lo que buscas es otro ejemplo (aunque no tan gráfico como el de las trincheras): "para el hambre no hay pan duro".

Un saludo,


----------



## Arrius

*"para el hambre no hay pan duro"* as has been said at least a couple of times in this long thread before Post#42 is probably the closest to *"beggars can't be choosers",* but is even closer to the French expression (which I am obliged to give only in translation), "_Hunger seasons_ (i.e. makes appetizing with spices etc.) _any food" or_
*El hambre condimenta todas las comidas*, (which probably is not said as such).
Two other English sayings still in use about lack of choice may be of interest: _Needs must when the Devil drives_  and  _It's Hobson's choice_. Now, Hobson was the man in charge of the stables in Rotten Row, Hyde Park, where fashionable Londoners used to and still do go riding. His decision on which horse each one was allotted was final.


----------



## robertdavid29

englishfreak said:


> This is RUUUUDE, but I've heard "en tiempo de guerra, todo agujero es trinchera", which is "beggars can't be choosers" when referred to picking up a female but not being able to afford being very "picky". (Englishfreak winces). I do live with two testosterone-filled guys.



that is really funny. 

but i would say that a buen hambre no hay pan duro is the best one. my only question is why would you say a buena hambre? didn't know hambre was feminine ... but that's another post.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

robertdavid29 said:


> that is really funny.
> 
> but i would say that a buen hambre no hay pan duro is the best one. my only question is why would you say a buena hambre? didn't know hambre was feminine ... but that's another post.




Indeed, "el hambre" is feminine!

Cheers,


----------



## englishfreak

yeah. Un hambre canina!!! (No un hambre canino).

Siéntete libre de ignorar este comentario, pero:

Lo que ocurre es que como todas las palabras que empiezan por a- o ha- tónica (agua, alma...) va precedido por un modificador masculino si este es un artículo determinado (él), uno indeterminado (un) o alguno que lleve el indeterminado como componente (algún, ningún...). 

Sin embargo, si es otro (demostrativos, la palabra "otro" etc), debe llevarlo en femenino, lo que me suena a rayos, pero mándanlo de tal guisa don Sousa y don Seco y posiblemente la RAE. 

Si ves "otro arma", por ejemplo, es difícil darse cuenta del error, pero lo mejor para asegurar el género es pensar en los adjetivos que pondrías. 
¿El arma está limpio de huellas? ¿o limpia? Femenino pues. Agua fría... no frío. 

Como probablemente ya sabías esto, quedará muy pedante, pero es que es algo que he aprendido hace apenas seis meses y me ha resultado muy útil. Por si acaso, nada más...


----------



## Arrius

La regla de que habla *englishfreak* en mensaje *#46* se explica por la eufonía, (lo que suena mejor) : _la hambre_ caería difícil a un hispanohablante pronunciarlo, y por lo tanto se usa el artículo definido_ el, _normalmente masculino, para evitar una oclusión glotal, sin cambiar de género. Pasa algo parecido con _un gran libro _en vez de _grande_,_ l'homme_ en vez de _le homme_  en francés. y _an apple_, no _a apple_ en inglés.


----------



## englishfreak

I just found "any port in a storm", which reminds me of my "en tiempo de guerra...". Apparently it's the "a buen hambre no hay pan duro" of sailors.


----------



## robertdavid29

englishfreak said:


> Como probablemente ya sabías esto, quedará muy pedante, pero es que es algo que he aprendido hace apenas seis meses y me ha resultado muy útil. Por si acaso, nada más...



me viene muy bien leer esto ...  gracias!


----------



## esteree79

María Gabriela said:


> Insisto en el post número 4...


 la frase buena es " a buen hambre no hay pan duro" o "con hambre no hay pan duro" se dice así.


----------



## esteree79

Arrius said:


> *"para el hambre no hay pan duro"* as has been said at least a couple of times in this long thread before Post#42 is probably the closest to *"beggars can't be choosers",* but is even closer to the French expression (which I am obliged to give only in translation), "_Hunger seasons_ (i.e. makes appetizing with spices etc.) _any food" or_
> *El hambre condimenta todas las comidas*, (which probably is not said as such).
> Two other English sayings still in use about lack of choice may be of interest: _Needs must when the Devil drives_  and  _It's Hobson's choice_. Now, Hobson was the man in charge of the stables in Rotten Row, Hyde Park, where fashionable Londoners used to and still do go riding. His decision on which horse each one was allotted was final.



se diría "el hambre es el mejor condimento"
o incluso "con hambre todo está bueno"


----------



## aliefg

"Beggars can't be choosers" sería en español "limosnero y con garrote", es una frase muy utilizada.

También escuche en una ocasión "Esta pelón y quiere trenzas"


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

robertdavid29 said:


> that is really funny.
> 
> but i would say that a buen hambre no hay pan duro is the best one. my only question is why would you say a buena hambre? didn't know hambre was feminine ... but that's another post.



A mi me gusta esta: *En tiempos de guerra cualquier hueco es trinchera*


----------



## GinevraD

Beggars can't be choosers
Creo que literalmente significa que 
_el que está en necesidad /necesitado no puede exigir_.


----------



## yapa

A mi se me ocurre esta que se usa mucho por mi tierra:

"A falta de pan, buenas son tortas"  Que significa que hay que conformarse con lo que haya, porque no hay otra opción.


----------



## franzjekill

El mismo dicho aquí, pero con artículo: "... buenas son las tortas". 
Me parece claro que el significado de "a caballo regalado no se le mira los dientes" no es el mismo de b*eggars can't be choosers. *Una persona que no está en situación de necesidad ni cosa que se le parezca puede decir aquello al recibir un regalo que le viene bien, y que aunque no esté en perfecto estado le va a ser útil. Puede incluso que no se trate de un regalo, sino que lo haya comprado a un precio ridículamente bajo, tan bajo que lo considera "regalado", e igual cabe el dicho.


----------



## QueOnda1984

VenusEnvy said:


> Quiero saber el modismo semejante de eso arriba: Beggars can't be choosers.


"Limosnero y con garrote" es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Franz Rogar

I'm going to "merge" all the supplied suggestions in a single post and explain which ones are correct and which ones are not, and complete the correct ones with more examples, so... it's going to be a bit extensive.
Voy a "juntar" todas las sugerencias enviadas en un solo mensaje y explicar cuáles son correctas y cuáles no, y completar las correctas con más ejemplos, así que... es un poco largo.

Note: "ES" mean "Español/Spanish" and "EN" means "English/Inglés" to keep translations neat. (lit.) means "literal translation" and (prop.) "proper translation".
Nota: "ES" significa "Español/Spanish" y "EN" significa "English/Inglés" para mantener las traducciones claras. (lit.) significa "traducción literal" y (prop.) "traducción correcta".

*ORIGINAL ENGLISH*

EN: "Beggars can't be choosers"
Don't complain [about received] when begging. No te quejes [de lo recibido] al mendigar.

*PROPER TRANSLATIONS [1]*

ES: "La mejor salsa, el apetito"

That's the original (and oldest) saying; then, you have an alternate version in "Don Quixote..." by Cervantes:
Ese es el original (y más antiguo) dicho; luego, tienes la versión alternativa en "Don Quijote..." de Cervantes:

ES: "La mejor salsa del mundo es el hambre"

And, of course, you have its synonyms:
Y, por supuesto, tienes sus sinónimos:

ES: "A buen hambre, no hay pan duro"
ES: "A pan de quince días, hambre de tres semanas"
ES: "A quien tiene hambre, todo a rosquillas le sabe"
ES: "Hambre y sed, la mejor salsa para comer"
ES: "Hambre larga, nunca repara en salsas"
ES: "No hay tal caldo como la salsa de san Bernardo"

[1] CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: La mejor salsa, el apetito..

and to add one that is not listed there:
y añado uno que no está indizado allí:

ES: "A falta de pan, buenas son tortas"

*ACCEPTABLE TRANSLATION*

ES: "En tiempo de guerra, todo agujero es trinchera"
EN: (lit.) "In war time, any hole is a trench"
EN: (prop.) "Any port in a storm"

It's a saying that "shares" the meaning (survive action) but it doesn't match the context: one thing is "don't complain when begging" and other is "anywhere is perfect to hide from enemy".

Es un dicho que "comparte" el significado (acción para sobrevivir) pero no así el contexto: una cosa es "no te quejes cuando mendigues" y otra es "cualquier sitio es perfecto para esconderse del enemigo".

*WRONG TRANSLATIONS*

ES: "A caballo regalado no se le mira el diente"
EN: "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth"
Don't complain of a gift. No te quejes de un regalo.

ES: "No se puede pedir peras al olmo"
EN: (lit.) "Don't ask pears from an elm"
EN: (prop.) "Getting blood out of the stone"
Don't ask for impossibles. No pidas imposibles.

ES: "Mendigo y con garrote", "Pedir limosna con escopeta"
EN: (lit.) "Beggar and with a club", "Begging with a shotgun"
Forcing me to give alms. Nos obliga a dar limosna.

ES: "Mendigo y dando cambio"
EN: (lit.) "Beggar and giving change"
Faking being in need. Finge ser necesitado.

ES: "La necesidad tiene cara de hereje"
EN: (lit.) "Necessity has the face of a heretic"
EN: (prop.) "Necessity hath no law" or "Necessity has the face of a dog"
Do anything (meaning: wrong) to survive. Hacer cualquier cosa (es decir: mala acción) para sobrevivir.

ES: "Amo pobre no necesita criado"
EN: (lit.) "A pauper master needs no servant"
EN: (prop.) ???
Money governs status, not blood. El dinero rige el estatus social, no la sangre.

ES: "Quien paga, manda"
EN: (lit.) "Who pays, mandates"
EN: (prop.) "He who pays the piper calls the tune"
Money moves all. El dinero lo mueve todo.

and the last one is the same as the previous one but from a different POV:
y el último es el mismo que el anterior pero desde un punto de vista diferente:

ES: "El que no tiene guita, no es nadie"
EN: (lit.) He who doesn't have money, is a no one".
EN: (prop.) ???
Money reigns human live. El dinero gobierna la vida humana.


And... if you read this, congrats and sorry for the extensive reply 
Y... si lees esto, enhorabuena y perdona por el extenso mensaje


----------



## fenixpollo

Desafortunadamente, una discusión que nació sin contexto alguno, solo pidiendo la equivalencia de un refrán de un idioma a otro, no se apega a las reglas del foro, prestándose a las más variopintas interpretaciones. Por lo tanto, ha sido cerrado y será eliminado. Sentimos la molestia y apreciamos su comprensión con nuestros labores para mantener organizado el foro.


----------

